
Darpa’s Plan to Trap the Next WikiLeaker: Decoy Documents  - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/11/darpa-trap-wikileaks/
======
Uhhrrr
The PI's publications page:
<http://sneakers.cs.columbia.edu/ids/publications_l.html>

"Baiting Inside Attackers Using Decoy Documents"
[http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~bmbowen/papers/DecoyDocumentsCam...](http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~bmbowen/papers/DecoyDocumentsCameraReadySECCOM09.pdf)

I'm not sure how this could catch a Bradley Manning without potentially
influencing policy thanks to non-malicious users having access to the same
documents.

Also referenced in the proposal:

"Designing Host and Network Sensors to Mitigate the Insider Threat"
[http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~bmbowen/papers/DesigningSensorsI...](http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~bmbowen/papers/DesigningSensorsInsider.pdf)

